# Digital Scale.



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Looking for a GOOD digital scale for take offs and what not. I currently have some cheapo chinese one but it varies a little and im uneasy trusting it. On 12ft of wall it may read 11.9 or 12.1 or so, granted I always add a little fluff it makes me weary of it..

What do you guys use?? Is there any good brands I should? look for, a fairly cheap one would be ideal but im willing to fork out some cash for a quality tool I can trust.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You will find some information here.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/4-bte-applicator-2223/


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The leica is still performing perfectly.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

One of these should do the job. I never did use one, because I was used to my scale tapes.

http://www.engineersupply.com/scalex-measuring-tools.aspx


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Willys that looks exactly like mine :\ 

I should mention the examples of the varying measurements were on a 1/4" scale! So on smaller scale its pretty much useless. Then I bust out the old scale, I cant use the tapes. I despise them.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

check out this 

https://www.hilti.com.au/measuring-systems/laser-range-meters/r587754


----------

